
Estonia revokes certificates for 760.000 id cards - tammet
Estonian government decided to revoke certificates for the majority of ID cards used in Estonia before Saturday this week due to a known vulnerability. The software and certificates for ID cards are being updated. See http:&#x2F;&#x2F;id.ee&#x2F;index.php?id=30519
======
jnbiche
Why not use the HTTPS version of the link:

[https://id.ee/index.php?id=30519](https://id.ee/index.php?id=30519)

Not sure why they don't redirect.

